# Question on Sig Pics



## GregP (Jan 18, 2016)

My Sig Pic is being squashed .... so .... what size should it be now?

The F1 Rocket currently looks like a fat, slow guy, and it isn't!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2016)

There is an option in the preferences section for collapsing Signatures. Uncheck and they should be seen in full.






Unless you mean the avatar in which case I'm not sure on the size, around 100*100 pixels though I think.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 18, 2016)

avatar, upload a larger image. it will be scaled down.

try to make it a square too


----------

